# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Productos Agroindustriales  VENDO MIEL, PANELA, CAFÉ, AGUAYMANTO DESHIDRATADO Y CONCENTRADO DE CHICHA MORADA

## catencio

Buenas tardes estimados les saluda la empresa AGRO NATURAL TRADING S.A.C. 
Tenemos a disponibilidad miel, panela, aguaymanto deshidratado y concentrado de chicha morada...cualquier solicitud o duda pueden comunicarse al celular 952745227 o escribir al correo asistente.ad@scagrotrading.com.pe
Saludos.Temas similares: Venta de café, panela, cacao y aguaymanto VENDO AGUAYMANTO FRESCO Y DESHIDRATADO QUE OPINAN DEL CUY , EL FAISAN, Y LA CHICHA MORADA COMO GASEOSA? Vendo aguaymanto fresco, deshidratado y en polvo Vendo Aguaymanto Deshidratado

----------

